# ph-test



## laolamia (23. März 2014)

hallo,

da ja "wir" hobbygaertner" meistens ueberduengen bzw falsch duengen moechteich meinen boden mal auf ph testen.
hat jemand erfahrungen mit so einem elektronischen tester? http://www.ebay.de/itm/BODEN-PH-ERD...-LUX-ET2-/121298593241?_trksid=p2054897.l4275

oder ist ein loeslicher test besser?
kann man als laie eigentlich auch genauer testen? also auf fehlende spurenelemente?

danke euch
marco


----------



## samorai (23. März 2014)

Hallo Marco!
Soll denn was spezielles gepflanzt werden?
Mit Dung besserst Du alle Spurenelemente auf, auch reichen schon Mistpackungen zB. um Rosen, die Pflanze bedient sich dann selbst und nimmt nur die Spurenelemente auf die sie braucht, der Mist zergeht langsam und wird beim gießen eingespült. Das geht eigentlich sehr langsam und am ende des Jahres ist er zersetzt.
Bei Gemüse gibt es ein ganz anderes" Düngeverhalten".
Eigentlich mißt keiner den PH der Erde. Das Geld kannst Du dir sparen,denn der PH-Wert wird sich nicht so schnell ändern bzw kannst Du nicht ändern.
Ich habe Sandboden, will ich eine Moorbeetpflanze pflanzen, dann kaufe ich einen Sack saure Erde, schneide ihn nicht oben sondern an der längsten Seite auf, pike ein paar Löcher ein und pflanze die Pflanze direkt in den Sack. Dann hat sie genau was sie braucht.

mfg Ron!


----------



## laolamia (23. März 2014)

hallo ron,

es geht mir eigentlich um rasen und kalken.
einige zeigerpflanzen kenne ich ja...__ moos kann sauren boden als grund haben...und anderes.
klee soll ein zeichen fuer stickstoffmangel sein. ich moechte es aber besser verstehen.
normale beete, blumen und spezielle dinge wie moorbeet und rhododendren behandel ich auch mit spezialerde oder duenger.

im gegensatz zu meiner schullaufbahn moechte ich jetzt vieles verstehen.


----------



## RKurzhals (23. März 2014)

Hallo Marco,
ich habe mit einem solchen Gerät leider keine Erfahrung. Mir bekannte pH-Meter sind kalibrierungsbedürftig, dieses Gerät ist es ganz sicher auch. Ich vermute, dass die pH-Messung nicht sehr lange richtig funktioniert. Die restlichen drei Funktionen sind nett, damit bleibt das Gerät noch eine Weile nützlich (Thermometer).
Ich wünsche mir auch, mehr über die speziellen Bedürfnisse von Pflanzen zu wissen, und damit meinen Garten schöner gestalten zu können. Leider krieg' ich das auf diese Weise auch nicht auf die Reihe .
Aus Wasseranalysen kann man leider nur auf akute Probleme Rückschlüsse ziehen, und damit ist man mit irgendwelchen Sensoren schnell am Ende, weil die meistens auf wassergelöste Materialien ansprechen . Über den "Nährstoffvorrat", den der Boden bietet, bekomme ich leider keine Aussage, ebenso nicht über die vorhandenen Mikroorganismen und deren Fleiß (also wie schnell wird das Potenzial verfügbar). So lande ich wie so viele andere auch bei den allgemeinen Ratschlägen und Maßnahmen zur Bodenverbesserung. Das Einzige, was da noch zusätzlich hilft, ist, über Gartenzäune zu schauen, und die Natur zu beobachten. Aus dem, was man zusammen gut wachsen sieht, aus den Infos über die Bodenart bekommt man eine Vorstellung, was man im eigenen Garten machen kann, und was eher nicht.
Ich stresse mich da nicht so sehr. Meine Liebste kauft regelmäßig neue Pflanzen. Wir beobachten, wie sie sich entwickeln, und haben auf diese Weise unsere Beschäftigung. An einigen Stellen könnte ich "super Gartenfotos" machen, an anderen gelingt es uns weniger. Also probieren, im einfachsten Fall mit Ratschlägen für Bepflanzungen/Beete aus dem I-Net oder Gartenzeitungen (und dem Wissen im Hintergrund, das diese Tipps auch nicht 100%ig sind ).


----------



## samorai (23. März 2014)

Also Rasen!?
Nach dem Düngen sehr intensiv wässern, auch nach dem kalken.Am besten immer mit ein Düngewagen ausbringen ( Einstellung steht auf der Verpackung). Je gleichmäßiger um so besser.
Oder um ein saftiges Grün herzustellen Mittelstrahl verwenden, mach mal ein Test (nur Männer, bei Frauen verbrennt er). Für Gießkannen gibt es solch ein Vorsatz.
  
mfg Ron!


----------

